# Need input on my 240 gallon stocking list



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello all. I am planning a 240 gallon tank that i hope to be setting up soon. I have a pretty good idea of what i want and the numbers, I just need to make sure i am within the tanks capacity. I know the best way to determine how many fish will fit is to add fish and keep tabs on the parameters until you find where the equilibrium in your tank is. However, i prefer to have some other opinions on the stocking before i get started to make sure i'm not far beyond my capacity from the beginning. It's always easier to add fish than it is to rehome them.

The tank will be a 240 gallon tank. 8x2x2 (feet).

The tank will be heavily planted.

I will be running at least two large canister filters and two penguin 350 HOBs. Is this enough filtration? Not enough?

The running fish list looks like this:
35 tiger barbs (mixed)
2 BN pleco
1-2 red tail sharks
1 rainbow shark
3-4 Ctenopoma acutirostre
6-10 cories (probably pandas)
10+ roseline sharks (torpedo barbs)

The numbers aren't concrete yet. I'm not even positive about the fish list yet. It's going to be a huge experiment and requires a lot of adding the right fish at the right time. The Ctenopoma acutirostre will be the last to be added, the sharks second to last - and yes, there will be lots and LOTS of division in the tank to break up their territories.

Filtration - too much, too little?
Fish - too many, still have room?
Any other problems you foresee?


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

To add nothing to the thread....you need more stingrays in my opinion.


----------



## SueK (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd love to see a school of roselines like that. Very nice!

I'm a novice, so won't comment as to load except to suggest that if you're concerned, you could add the tigerbarbs in smaller groups, leaving you the option to stop if it's too much. Can't imagine the rest is too much for the tank, but again, novice here!

Good luck! Be sure to post pictures of those roselines for us.


----------



## Ramenuzumaki (Sep 12, 2009)

35 tiger barbs...WOW!
OMG I WANT TO SEE PICS OF THAT!

*is in love with tiger barbs*


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

i wouldnt recommend adding any more than at max 10-15 fish at a time, as you said you need to give your tank time to calibrate itself. as far as your filtration goes thats going to be plenty since your going to have plants to. one thing i wanna add though is those tiger barbs can be nippy so avoid anything with long fins or else theyll get nipped till they have nothing left. your def going to need to get soem serious lighting aswell since its such a big tank but this also depends on the type of plants. you can find lots of posts about lighitng everywhere on this thread. Money


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

Dude. A shoal of at least 100 neons or similar. 

If you have the space, do it. Shoals of that size look fantastic. 

Kribensis? You could have a breeding pair in a community tank that size no problem. 

Some sort of crabs (red claw)? They clean up crap like nobodies business!

A predatory fish, that can't eat as fast as your other fish can breed?


Make a natural, circle of life type tank. Self sustaining with things that make food for other things and all that jazz.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

nomel, I wish i could keep rays. Unfortunately here in texas they are illegal. If they weren't i had already started planning a ray tank.

SueK, I am looking forward to seeing a large shoal of roselines as well. I will definitely get pics. And all of the fish will be added in small amounts. I'm just trying to make sure the tank will handle the load in advance. I'm trying to figure out numbers so i don't have to change my plan half way through and end up with different stock levels than i really wanted.

Ramenuzumaki, I love barbs too. I'm looking forward to the large group as well. And I'll have pics of those as well when i get that far.

MoneyMitch, All fish will be added in small amounts to not mess up the biological bacteria. I will have LOTS of lighting. Probably a good 2wpg, maybe more depending which all plants i end up getting. And i have always had barbs in the past, so i know to watch out for the nipping. That is why all of my fish have normal sized fins. 

Willieturnip, Unfortunately the neons will get picked off by the Ctenopoma acutirostre. I'm a little concerned about a crab. I'm afraid there would be issues between the fish and crabs.

Thanks all for the input. Keep it coming.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep a school of Roselines and I can't say enough good things about them. I wish my Roselines had 8' of swimming room instead of 5'. You're going to have one awesome tank.


----------



## Krinedawg (Aug 5, 2009)

240 gallons, I can't wait to see the tank. You want people to stare in awe, put in one ghost shrimp. Your list looks good.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Kymmie, Thank you for the comment. How many Roselines do you have? I saw, i think, 6 in your tank pics. What can you tell me about them, so i have something to expect/look forward to. Are they super peaceful? can they be aggressive at times? Munch on leaves? Tight or loose shoalers? Why thank you, I like to think my tank will be awesome. It will be in my mind for sure. 8)

Once I actually start making progress on the tank i will be sure to keep the pics coming. Unfortunately i started up a new semester of college and am currently looking for a new job. Once i get settled into a job I expect to see lots of progress coming up ;-)


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

OH, and i was going to ask if anyone had any more suggestions as far stocking/filtration goes. Do i have too many fish? Do i still have room? Too much filtration, too little? Any other fish that would go well with my tank? I'd like to get another dragon bichir, but since mine died before it was full grown i'm not sure if it can eat cories/barbs or not. I haven't been able to get a straight answer on that.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've got a school of nine. They are extremely super peaceful. I've had them over a year and I've never seen an act of aggression from any of them. Very fast tight schoolers when they get frightened and are on the move. When they are relaxed they loosen up quite a bit. You've got to keep the tank covered at all times when you keep these barbs as they can really jump when startled. Mine seem to spook pretty easily but maybe I just walk up to the tank to quickly. They don't bother my plants at all. They are great fish and if I had an 8' tank like you're going to have I'd get a school of at least 18 of these barbs, even if it meant having to pare back your school of tigers. 

Do well in school and good luck on finding a job!


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you. I'm hoping to find a job without too much trouble, but i guess we'll see how that works out. Unfortunately things are on hold until i can find one. So the quicker i get a job, the quicker this tank will be a reality.

Thank you for the info Kymmie :-D. I'm planning to have at least 10 roselines. I'm not sure i'm willing to cut my tiger barbs back though, I really like my tiger barbs. I'll probably start with the tigers, then add the 10 roselines (in small numbers). Then once i see how that goes i'll try to add more as i can. If i can get 12-15 roselines, i'll be happy. The more i can fit the happier i'll be, but i can make due with 12+ if it comes to it.

Edit: How much did you pay for yours? and do they spend much time on the bottom/lower portion of the tank?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My LFS had them marked as $40.00 but they sold me nine for 280.00. Pricey but their beauty justifies the cost, IMO. Mine school in the mid to lower levels.


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> My LFS had them marked as $40.00 but they sold me nine for 280.00. Pricey but their beauty justifies the cost, IMO. Mine school in the mid to lower levels.


Wow, You got a great deal on yours!

I'm not sure what they go for locally. I met someone from a local forum at a fish store i had never been to, to pick up a tank stand from him. I got there with like 10 minutes before close and moved quickly through all of their stuff. I saw some roselines. Honestly i'm not sure if they were for sale or displays. I didn't have time to check. I plan on going back when i have more time to check them out better. We're yours hardy or did you have problems with yours? Sensitive fish don't bother me, I keep plenty.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

My LFS keeps their ph at 6.5 and mine is 7.8 so I did the slow drip acclimation. Not a problem other than when going from the bucket to the tank you have to be careful. I wasn't expecting them to possess such jumping ability. Some of them almost ended up on the floor!


----------



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Haha. I've heard they are good jumpers. So are a few of the other fish i'll have.

I've heard on a local forum that i may be able to house a dragon bichir in this tank once all of the other fish are grown. So i'll probably give that a try. If i notice any cories missing i'll put him in one of my other tanks. But i'd like to at least try it.

I asked my girlfriend if the roselines were for sale at the store we went to, and she confirmed they were. She said she was pretty positive they were under $40, but she couldn't remember how much they were listed for.

And i generally do a drip system for all of my fish, so i have that covered.


----------

